# Xenforo - New Software Bug Reports



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Post any bugs you find in the new system. Try to be specific and list any error codes or messages you encounter


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks good Scott, thanks to you guys for getting this up so quickly!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

yes! it does look good! p/m's seem to work differently. now they are "conversations? the site is very clean looking, i like it so far. hope it wasn't too much of a nitemare to get going


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm liking what I'm seeing so far!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

What he said ^^^^^


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Seems like it works great- fast, no issues yet. Not a huge fan of the new 'look' but hey, that's trivial and I'm sure you're still tweaking.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

gtrguy said:


> Seems like it works great- fast, no issues yet. Not a huge fan of the new 'look' but hey, that's trivial and I'm sure you're still tweaking.


Ya, will get around to doing a little tweeking on the look but no major changes planned. maybe just darkening a few shades here and there but I would like to keep things as close to default as possible this time around. The more changes and mods you make the more problems you have when upgrading etc. we learned that from vb.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Not a bug but I find that the white on light blue scheme of some of the sub menus difficult to read on a small tablet. It looks ok on a regular computer screen but on a small tablet the white text almost disappears. Old eyes I guess.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GWN! said:


> Not a bug but I find that the white on light blue scheme of some of the sub menus difficult to read on a small tablet. It looks ok on a regular computer screen but on a small tablet the white text almost disappears. Old eyes I guess.


Will be looking into those things as we move along


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

On the loss of iTrader. Would there be a way to imbed a comment in a member's profile stating the old trader rating. Something like "This member had x number of positive trades under iTrader"?

Or the first post under the new trading system could indicate the old itrader rating?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2015)

In the mobile view, the ads at the top of the page prevent the mobile from from scaling to fit the mobile browser's width:










Likely just something in the ad code you need to modify to have them resize to fit the screen like the rest of the site does.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

testing upload feature


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Gold members should now be able to upload pics direct from computer. On this system you would use the "upload a file" button located in the lower right hand corner between the "post reply" and "more options" button.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just noticed that and tried but the file was too big.

I think it was a pic that I uploaded before, I'll have to check the size permitted.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sulphur said:


> I just noticed that and tried but the file was too big.
> 
> I think it was a pic that I uploaded before, I'll have to check the size permitted.


Or try it as a thumbnail


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

So far so good!
Like the fact that I can read the site on a computer AND on a mobile device very easily.

Thanks for all the works and efforts you put into this!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> In the mobile view, the ads at the top of the page prevent the mobile from from scaling to fit the mobile browser's width:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This one is resolved


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Sep 10, 2015)

Looking good so far, thanks for the efforts!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a little easier on the eyeballs. 8)

Can we get a join date somewhere, or is that another can of worms?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

sulphur said:


> That's a little easier on the eyeballs. 8)
> 
> Can we get a join date somewhere, or is that another can of worms?


i kind of liked that too, tbo


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sulphur said:


> That's a little easier on the eyeballs. 8)
> 
> Can we get a join date somewhere, or is that another can of worms?


does not display in threads etc if you click on the username it takes you to the profile and it shows there


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

OK this is an attempt to upload from my PC:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Gold members should now be able to upload pics direct from computer. On this system you would use the "upload a file" button located in the lower right hand corner between the "post reply" and "more options" button.


It doesn't seem to display the pic, but the file?


----------



## mneima (Jan 25, 2013)

I see the 'Upload a File' button on this forum. But I don't see that on other forums such as 'Electric Guitar' or 'Strings, Pedals...'


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Testing upload from Tapatalk mobile.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's pretty slick clicking on the user profile with the pop up.

I thought that it would change the page and be a pita, but that's cool.

I too did notice the "upload file" missing in other sections.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Not a bug but i can't find a way to delete my old private messages


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Tarbender said:


> OK this is an attempt to upload from my PC:


The walnut telecaster showed up perfectly on my iMac, clear as can be and large size.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Testing from my iPad.
Had one that was too big, but this one took. (It is a smaller file size. So makes sense)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm in Santa Barbara right now but this looks great on my tablet.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zdogma said:


> Not a bug but i can't find a way to delete my old private messages


that's a good question, so far I have no answer


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I selected the last page on my PMs.

On left of each message there's a box.
I clicked the box on the first message and an message box comes up,
you can select all the messages on that page at a time too with a click.

There's an option window in the box that allows you to "leave the conversation", among others.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I did a bit of research. There is no delete function in Xenforo. You can leave the conversation which pretty much delete your messages. But like in VB, the whole conversation only gets deleted once the last person in the conversation has deleted the messages or in the case of Xenforo left the conversation.

This has been an ongoing request with Xenforo from what I have read. There might be an add-on that will do removal of people from a conversation but that's another research that needs to be done.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just went in there , its pretty easy to delete the conversations (PM's). When you pull up the list of conversations you can click in the box of the first one and if you want, inside the popup you can "select all" that will select the full page of conversations and then you can just hit "leave conversation" and that deletes the whole page of them. Continue on that way and delete as many as you want.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

So knowing this, are we still limited to a number of conversation messages?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Post pic. Yes Finaly !!! Thank ylu Scott.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Gold members should now be able to upload pics direct from computer. On this system you would use the "upload a file" button located in the lower right hand corner between the "post reply" and "more options" button.


"Acoustic Guitar Template" Looks like it worked. I also have the template for a Stand Up Bass if anyone's interested.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> Seems like it works great- fast, no issues yet. Not a huge fan of the new 'look' but hey, that's trivial and I'm sure you're still tweaking.


I agree. Perhaps some other colour choices to separate posts better? My eyes are having troubles with these pastels.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I will play around with those a bit. Just making sure we have full functionality before moving on to the other stuff


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

allthumbs56 said:


> I agree. Perhaps some other colour choices to separate posts better? My eyes are having troubles with these pastels.


the purple in the 'quote box' is doing a number on my eyes as well.

there's no 'multi quote' selection. at least not on this thread.
I did it in another thread.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Doing my first pic upload to see if this new stuff works for me.
G.
OK...so adding pics is now called "upload a file".....thats cool
and it seems to work for me cause I can see the pic even before I post the reply.
Good work..


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

It's kinda harde to tell where one post ends and another begins. And for me it's kinda hard on the eyes. Other than that it seems ok so far. As far as pics go I'll still do the photobucket thing never could post directly from the computer.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Can we get a "How to" for the trader.
Want to leave feedback, but I don't know how.
Cheers.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bzrkrage said:


> Can we get a "How to" for the trader.
> Want to leave feedback, but I don't know how.
> Cheers.


Its pretty simple. Just click on the username of who you want, a popup of the profile will appear just click on trader profile, when that opens up you will see a button to the right of the profile to add a review


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Test


----------



## adcantor (Mar 12, 2012)

Huh? Test?


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Typically when I log in to the forum I click on new posts. Why is there the second button on the right hand side for "recent posts". I noticed that that one has to be clicked to see even your own replies to threads.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

wow, learning curve there. sent out that conversation to everyone on the control panel thing. I thought it was like the old notice system on vb. I ended up with 12000 conversations in my mail box which I cant prune. Will take me a month to delete all those.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

This is more of a request than a bug. Is it possible to turn off avatars when viewing inside a thread. Often times a post will only be one setence long but you have to keep paging down because the avatars make each posting space huge.

I know: first world problems etc!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bagpipe said:


> This is more of a request than a bug. Is it possible to turn off avatars when viewing inside a thread. Often times a post will only be one setence long but you have to keep paging down because the avatars make each posting space huge.
> 
> I know: first world problems etc!


Off the top of my head I would say no but I will check into it


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Talking about avatars, maybe those ones without one can have a generic one like the one that was used in the old forum.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Is it a "feature" that when you respond to a thread that thread no longer shows up when you select "new posts"? (presumably until someone else posts)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> wow, learning curve there. sent out that conversation to everyone on the control panel thing. I thought it was like the old notice system on vb. I ended up with 12000 conversations in my mail box which I cant prune. Will take me a month to delete all those.


Oh No! 
I wondered about that. 
Sorry about all the extra work you are encountering.

Not wishing to add to your frustrations, but (someday) would it be possible to have newly started threads show up under "New Posts"? 
Again, not an important request to look at until you have the time.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Is it a "feature" that when you respond to a thread that thread no longer shows up when you select "new posts"? (presumably until someone else posts)


This confuses me also.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That one and the hamstrung issue are not functions in the sense that I control how they work. That is hard code and nothing I can do with it. That would be a question for xenforo. One thing I will say is vb had a ton more options in terms of stuff like that. Xenforo is very limited with the little things


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It doesn't show the thread that you have posted in. Some forums are like that, I guess that's how Xenforo works. But there is a way to see it, it is by clicking on 'Recent Posts'.

Sent from my mobile computer.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

is it possible to add the "from:" location of the member at the bottom of the avatar pic..
I know you can click on the avatar and get that info but I think it would be much nicer if the location was more obvious..
I find that location is important especially in the "for Sale" threads.

Thanks
G.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> is it possible to add the "from:" location of the member at the bottom of the avatar pic..
> I know you can click on the avatar and get that info but I think it would be much nicer if the location was more obvious..
> I find that location is important especially in the "for Sale" threads.
> 
> ...


I also miss the post count and join date .................. little things - I do very much like that it works


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GTmaker said:


> is it possible to add the "from:" location of the member at the bottom of the avatar pic..
> I know you can click on the avatar and get that info but I think it would be much nicer if the location was more obvious..
> I find that location is important especially in the "for Sale" threads.
> 
> ...


Again those are hard coding things not options. No way to change those type of things without going in and bastardizing the code which I do not want to get into. Causes huge problems down the road


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just a note that in terms of placement and the look of things those are generally hard coded and not options. I can only really deal with things like actual functions that are not working etc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

Chito said:


> Talking about avatars, maybe those ones without one can have a generic one like the one that was used in the old forum.


They can. I did.
Hover your cursor over your name in the top right and a drop down menu will appear.
Half way down the first column is 'Avatar'. Select what you want from your computer.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Give this man a cigar. Avatars are wide open for anyone to add or change


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scott...would you prefer an LCBO gift certificate rather than a membership renewal?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That would be great if I drank more than 4 beers a year. A bottle of scotch lasts me about 2 years


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Just a note that in terms of placement and the look of things those are generally hard coded and not options. I can only really deal with things like actual functions that are not working etc.


Any plans to try a different "Style"? Obviously after all the functional kinks are worked out, but there are a lot of nice layout templates available (along with color schemes)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

marauder said:


> Any plans to try a different "Style"? Obviously after all the functional kinks are worked out, but there are a lot of nice layout templates available (along with color schemes)


Yes. I will eventually apply a theme to it. Nothing brash but I have not begun to look around yet


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I know you can't fix it, but I'll still reiterate: too bad the post count and join dates aren't displayed under the avatars in threads.

They're such common, familiar, and useful pieces of user information, in any forum I've every visited. I can't imagine why they thought taking them away made the design better.

Wait a minute... I just checked TGP and I see they have also recently switched to the XenForo software. They're able to display both pieces of information:


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Clean Channel said:


> I know you can't fix it, but I'll still reiterate: too bad the post count and join dates aren't displayed under the avatars in threads.
> 
> They're such common, familiar, and useful pieces of user information, in any forum I've every visited. I can't imagine why they thought taking them away made the design better.
> 
> Wait a minute... I just checked TGP and I see they have also recently switched to the XenForo software. They're able to display both pieces of information:


Looks like AGF forum also uses Xenforo (sure looks similar) and they also show this info.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Guitar101 said:


> I miss the old GC logo. Any chance it's coming back?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I just tested the "delete function" and to my knowledge it deleted the whole post. That's a great feature in case I post something stupid.


Actually that should only work in the for sale section nowhere else


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hamstrung said:


> Looks like AGF forum also uses Xenforo (sure looks similar) and they also show this info.


Probably a hack of some kind I will look around for it


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Things will be slow boys I have a brand new software to learn and there are dozens of pages of options etc. So we will get there but not overnight


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> wow, learning curve there. sent out that conversation to everyone on the control panel thing. I thought it was like the old notice system on vb. I ended up with 12000 conversations in my mail box which I cant prune. Will take me a month to delete all those.


I just deleted all my Conversations/PM's very quickly...send me a PM/Conversation and I'll tell you how I did it. Unless, like me, you figured it out by now.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I think the new forum is a massive improvement over the old one. A couple of irritants (I don't know how much control if any you have over those):

1) The date/time of a post is hard to find. It would be better at the top of the post and in a bigger font and/or like on TGP.
2) Links to YouTube videos embedded in older messages are broken.
3) The avatars are very low resolution or don't scale properly, I'm not sure which.

Apart from these minor points, great job!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

If I remember correctly, fixing the old YouTube links required some direct database manipulation.
Every existing entry has to be edited to follow the new format.

Once I fix my PC, I'll look at my old notes and share them with you Scott. You can decide what you want to do once you see the details.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

pattste said:


> I think the new forum is a massive improvement over the old one. A couple of irritants (I don't know how much control if any you have over those):
> 
> 1) The date/time of a post is hard to find. It would be better at the top of the post and in a bigger font and/or like on TGP.
> 2) Links to YouTube videos embedded in older messages are broken.
> ...


A new theme may help on the date etc. I would reload your avatar the issue of resolution is most likely the fact that they have doubled in size from the old forum.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Will we get our trading feedback history back? I had two positive feedbacks, although it wasn't much, it was nice to have.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Will we get our trading feedback history back? I had two positive feedbacks, although it wasn't much, it was nice to have.


All previous feedback is gone forever


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

It is beginning to seem more and more like the previous GC forum, IMHO
@scott...how is deleting the 12, 000 conversations going?
Did you discover the "quick" way of doing it that I mentioned above?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

greco said:


> It is beginning to seem more and more like the previous GC forum, IMHO
> @scott...how is deleting the 12, 000 conversations going?
> Did you discover the "quick" way of doing it that I mentioned above?


I finally got it done, wont make that mistake again


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Clean Channel said:


> I know you can't fix it, but I'll still reiterate: too bad the post count and join dates aren't displayed under the avatars in threads.
> 
> They're such common, familiar, and useful pieces of user information, in any forum I've every visited. I can't imagine why they thought taking them away made the design better.
> 
> Wait a minute... I just checked TGP and I see they have also recently switched to the XenForo software. They're able to display both pieces of information:



resolved


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> They can. I did.
> Hover your cursor over your name in the top right and a drop down menu will appear.
> Half way down the first column is 'Avatar'. Select what you want from your computer.


That does't work with your finger. At least not with my finger on my tablet. The question mark works for me.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Slowly coming along. Good job GC.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Best thing about the avatar is, you can use any photo regardless of size. So no need to resize. I also like the feature where your avatar shows up on threads that you have posted, even giving the number of posts you made on that thread.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> That does't work with your finger. At least not with my finger on my tablet. The question mark works for me.


If you just tap your name (at the top right of the page, next to inbox and alerts) once, the drop down menu comes up.

At least, it does in Safari on an iPad.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

dodgechargerfan said:


> If you just tap your name (at the top right of the page, next to inbox and alerts) once, the drop down menu comes up.
> 
> At least, it does in Safari on an iPad.


I tap my name and I also get my inbox and what ever ad is below my name. The font is a lot smaller and everything is a lot closer together with the "new" site. I tried Firefox on the tablet but that's just a pain.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> resolved


Great news!. Looking more like home every day. I could even get used to the soft colours but for these tired old eyes having trouble seeing the break between posts. Regardless Scott, great job. 

You don't realize how much this site becomes a part of your daily routine until it's taken away for a day.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

allthumbs56 said:


> Great news!. Looking more like home every day. I could even get used to the soft colours but for these tired old eyes having trouble seeing the break between posts. Regardless Scott, great job.
> 
> You don't realize how much this site becomes a part of your daily routine until it's taken away for a day.


I get what you are saying. Even for me I would probably be lost if I never had things to fix or tweek on this thing


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I havent tried it yet BUT I'm going to assume the obvious ..
"start a conversation " = "old private message"
maybe a confirmation of this new named feature posted on the top banner for a little while would be a good thing.
just a thought.
G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Members Online Now*
Total: 91 (members: 40, guests: 42, *robots: 9)*

We have 9 robots in the forum at the moment!
Being a non-techie, can someone explain this to me (very briefly)

Another question...I have been using the "Recent Posts" link as my preference for a quick update as to what is happening in the forum. I am curious as to why it lists 194 posts (about 8 pages)
Not that it matters as I usually only look at page #1.

Thanks


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I use "Mark All Forums Read" after I've finished reading the posts I'm interested in. When I come back later, I select "New Posts" and only get the posts that are new or have been updated. Works for me.

As for Robots, have no idea what that's about.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

greco said:


> *Members Online Now*
> Total: 91 (members: 40, guests: 42, *robots: 9)*
> 
> We have 9 robots in the forum at the moment!
> ...


Robots are from google, yahoo etc. That's how the stuff on the forum gets up on the web. It gets indexed in google search. So when you do a google search for something that might be on this forum it comes up. The bots are how google and other search engines see and list what is on websites. It is basically the single most important thing to any website owner


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> I use "Mark All Forums Read" after I've finished reading the posts I'm interested in. When I come back later, I select "New Posts" and only get the posts that are new or have been updated. Works for me.
> 
> As for Robots, have no idea what that's about.


I find that "Recent Posts" is a more comprehensive and thorough update than "New Posts".
Maybe I'm wrong...it just feels more like the previous forum to use this link.
However, "Mark All Forums Read" does not seem to influence "Recent Posts".


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Just a few issues:

1) I keep getting banners for gay porn.

2) since the software change, my new puppies keep tracking shit into the house. 

3) the new software has seemingly increased poster's inability to differentiate between their, there, they're and your, you're, yore and potentially 'to' and 'too'. Can the software make us stupid?

4) can the software make my mouse smell like an anus? 

I'll keep an eye out for more stuff, but thats all I'm experiencing at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2015)

I noticed the 'like' option is available in the 'political pundit'.
Did you want that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2015)

adcandour said:


> 4) can the software make my mouse smell like an anus?


Sit on it, Potsie!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I might just be missing something but is there a way to pay the gold membership in advance? Or do we have to wait until it expires. Right now it only shows the option to upgrade to the Supporting Member and the Dealer Subscription.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Chito said:


> I might just be missing something but is there a way to pay the gold membership in advance? Or do we have to wait until it expires. Right now it only shows the option to upgrade to the Supporting Member and the Dealer Subscription.


I am not totally sure how this system handles it vs vBulletin. If it's not showing and you have an existing Gold I would assume it wont let you have two like the old system did. Thats my guess and one I will have to research.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am not totally sure how this system handles it vs vBulletin. If it's not showing and you have an existing Gold I would assume it wont let you have two like the old system did. Thats my guess and one I will have to research.


Thanks Scott.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not sure if this is covered, but I can't find it under "preferences" - how do we set the post count per page? Everything seems to be operating as it should for me on mobile and safari, though I haven't done any uploading attempts or anything like that.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm on another forum that uses the same software--they have some of the same settings & some are different, but it's making it easier to navigate the changes.
And overall I like it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Testing upload


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am not sure about this yet! I don't like change! I guess I am just used to what we had! I am sure I will adapt!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

Links don't stand out.
Which word in this post is the link?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

laristotle said:


> Links don't stand out.
> Which word in this post is the link?


Noted will look into that


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

laristotle said:


> Links don't stand out.
> Which word in this post is the link?


hows that?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

What's the story on not using the old GC logo. Copywrite issue or something like that?
If that's the case, perhaps a "design the new GC logo" would be fun.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Guitar101 said:


> View attachment 16218
> 
> What's the story on not using the old GC logo. Copywrite issue or something like that?
> If that's the case, perhaps a "design the new GC logo" would be fun.


No issues, just decided to go clean with this one at least to start off. I love the old logo but the colors wont go well with this theme as it stands right now.

If someone has the talents and wants to take that black background out and make a png file we could try that and see what it looks like, but that black background has to go


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I am still a supporting member but cannot reply to the post for Electric Mojo giveaway


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Dumb question of the day.

Is there any "mark forums as read" somewhere?
Can't find it or I'm blind!
________________________
***Edit: I WAS BLIND!
Top left of the page...

Sorry!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ti-Ron said:


> Dumb question of the day.
> 
> Is there any "mark forums as read" somewhere?
> Can't find it or I'm blind!
> ...



when on the new posts page, upper right hand side.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

color scheme has settled down to a very nice viewable setting..
good work Scott..

G.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

View attachment 16218

What's the story on not using the old GC logo. Copywrite issue or something like that?
If that's the case, perhaps a "design the new GC logo" would be fun.[/QUOTE]



GuitarsCanada said:


> No issues, just decided to go clean with this one at least to start off. I love the old logo but the colors wont go well with this theme as it stands right now.
> 
> If someone has the talents and wants to take that black background out and make a png file we could try that and see what it looks like, but that black background has to go


I couldn't send this pic using "Conversation" so I'm attaching it here. It might do until you create your new logo. I can email it if that would be better. It's a png file.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Something funny going on with cookies. I explicitely log out of my account when I'm done reading the forum. The next time I visit the forum, I'm already logged in. Or so it says (showing my avatar, etc.). But if I start browsing the forum I realize that I'm not logged in. Sometimes also clicking on Home>Forums to navigate logs me out and I have to login again. I'm using Chrome.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not a "bug" so much as a request. The new format makes for some *very* tiny targets on a tablet, when it comes to the thread title listing in the right hand column. And I'm using a 10" screen! If there is a way to make the font a little bigger, that would be great. TIA


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Not a "bug" so much as a request. The new format makes for some *very* tiny targets on a tablet, when it comes to the thread title listing in the right hand column. And I'm using a 10" screen! If there is a way to make the font a little bigger, that would be great. TIA


A little bit bigger than that please. And could you darken things up a little also. I have to dim the screen on my tablet when I'm on the forum. Like mhammer 
I have a 10 inch tablet too. Don't know how it would look on a smaller screen.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Electraglide said:


> A little bit bigger than that please. And could you darken things up a little also. I have to dim the screen on my tablet when I'm on the forum. Like mhammer
> I have a 10 inch tablet too. Don't know how it would look on a smaller screen.


The forum software is what you call "responsive" so it re-sizes itself on whatever device is being used. I do not control the settings for individual devices as such. I can try to darken the background a tad.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

S


GuitarsCanada said:


> The forum software is what you call "responsive" so re-sizes itself on whatever device is being used. I do not control the settings for individual devices as such. I can try to darken the background a tad.


So changing the number of posts shown on a page might or might not gange the size of the font.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Electraglide said:


> S
> 
> So changing the number of posts shown on a page might or might not gange the size of the font.


Possible, I can change the number of posts show, we could try that


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scott...Are you going to able to take a well-deserved break and step away from the forum soon?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

greco said:


> Scott...Are you going to able to take a well-deserved break and step away from the forum soon?


I still have a pretty long list of minor tweeking yet


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sure if this helps but on my 10" tablet, I can go into the settings and change the font size.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Not sure if this helps but on my 10" tablet, I can go into the settings and change the font size.


I tried the font size thing but the same as darkening the screen, it affects the whole tablet and if I change to a different website such as kijiji or using the tablet as an expensive ebookthen I have to change everything back. But, as GC pointed out, the system is responsive so I live with it for now or do as I'm doing at the moment, use one of my laptops. It will get fixed eventually after some other, more important things get fixed, but by then I'll be used to it. 
I seem to recall tho that in the old forum you could change how many posts were shown on your page on what ever electronic you were using. I could be wrong.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Scott, not really a bug so much as a request. I've been checking out my profile and I can't seem to find a way to alter my signature file. How do I do that, or is it not set up yet? Thanks.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Now maybe it's just me or maybe it's a problem but when I click on 'reply' on a post or write a reply to a thread and then change my mind or get distracted, there's no way to cancel it. If I shut down my tablet and then later check that thread with a laptop, the reply I didn't send is still there even tho I don't want it. Is there anyway to cancel a reply or do we have to send blank or edited replies on occasion. FYI.....I started this reply on the tablet then turned it off and wrote some on laptop downstairs, then turned that one off and am now using a laptop upstairs. I found this out when I made a post on another thread a short while ago and discovered I hadn't sent a reply I wrote earlier. 
To me, not having a cancel setting is a problem.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Kenmac said:


> Scott, not really a bug so much as a request. I've been checking out my profile and I can't seem to find a way to alter my signature file. How do I do that, or is it not set up yet? Thanks.


Will check the settings for that


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Electraglide said:


> Now maybe it's just me or maybe it's a problem but when I click on 'reply' on a post or write a reply to a thread and then change my mind or get distracted, there's no way to cancel it. If I shut down my tablet and then later check that thread with a laptop, the reply I didn't send is still there even tho I don't want it. Is there anyway to cancel a reply or do we have to send blank or edited replies on occasion. FYI.....I started this reply on the tablet then turned it off and wrote some on laptop downstairs, then turned that one off and am now using a laptop upstairs. I found this out when I made a post on another thread a short while ago and discovered I hadn't sent a reply I wrote earlier.
> To me, not having a cancel setting is a problem.


Interesting one, I will try to duplicate that and see whats up


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

That's a feature. 
The software auto saves your post as you are typing just in case something goes wrong with your browser or device.

You should just be able to delete all of the text in the reply box and then move on.
Or just ignore it. It goes away eventually.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Scott,
I am at the moment in Serbia visiting and taking care of old parents.
Whenever I try to access the forum: http://www.guitarscanada.com/forum.php
getting
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /forum.php on this server.

Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Apache/2.2.31 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.31 OpenSSL/0.9.8e-fips-rhel5 mod_bwlimited/1.4 Server at www.guitarscanada.com Port 80

Now I am accessing it without an issue from the corporate VM with canadian IP

So it seems you have IP filtering on. 
My current Serbian IP is: 178.220.145.57

Any specific reason that you are blocking non Canadian IPs?

I will be back home till the end of the month so not big issue for me, but wanted to let you know
thank you in advance
yours truly
Bojan


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bigboki said:


> Hi Scott,
> I am at the moment in Serbia visiting and taking care of old parents.
> Whenever I try to access the forum: http://www.guitarscanada.com/forum.php
> getting
> ...



I will check that IP it may be on my black list, we were getting pounded by several areas just before changing over to this new software.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bigboki said:


> Hi Scott,
> I am at the moment in Serbia visiting and taking care of old parents.
> Whenever I try to access the forum: http://www.guitarscanada.com/forum.php
> getting
> ...



Yes its blacklisted. I have Russia, Ukraine, Serbia,China and a few others blocked. In reality all we get from those countries is spam and hackers so unlikely I will change it. Unfortunate for you visiting but not much we can do there.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Yes its blacklisted. I have Russia, Ukraine, Serbia,China and a few others blocked. In reality all we get from those countries is spam and hackers so unlikely I will change it. Unfortunate for you visiting but not much we can do there.


Ok, I understand, although was quite surprised.
Yeah- spam, hard pest to get rid of.
I will be back home soon, so not big issue for me.

Thanks for quick reply
yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Guitar101 said:


> View attachment 16218
> 
> What's the story on not using the old GC logo. Copywrite issue or something like that?
> If that's the case, perhaps a "design the new GC logo" would be fun.



I couldn't send this pic using "Conversation" so I'm attaching it here. It might do until you create your new logo. I can email it if that would be better. It's a png file.








Logo updated 11/16/15


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Guitar101 said:


> I couldn't send this pic using "Conversation" so I'm attaching it here. It might do until you create your new logo. I can email it if that would be better. It's a png file.
> View attachment 16244
> 
> Logo updated 11/16/15


We would need that with the background completely removed so that it would blend to the current background color


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Scott ...I might have missed it, but are we not able to post pics from our computer?

I tried...no luck.

No big problem..just curious.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

greco said:


> Hi Scott ...I might have missed it, but are we not able to post pics from our computer?
> 
> I tried...no luck.
> 
> ...


check you file size, limit is 512 kb


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> check you file size, limit is 512 kb


Thanks...Sorry that I missed reading about this limit.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> We would need that with the background completely removed so that it would blend to the current background color


Might be possible but did you try it? I took the blue color from your header.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Guitar101 said:


> Might be possible but did you try it? I took the blue color from your header.


The black outline around the letters would need to be cleaned up, I will see if I still have the original file somewhere


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

I wanted to bump my FS/T ad.
I see that I'm no longer grandfathered in.
Oil well. Time to spring for a membership.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

dodgechargerfan said:


> That's a feature.
> The software auto saves your post as you are typing just in case something goes wrong with your browser or device.
> 
> You should just be able to delete all of the text in the reply box and then move on.
> Or just ignore it. It goes away eventually.


Till you ignore and forget it and then later make anothe reply and it's there. Could prove to be awkward. Needs to have a cancel switch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

Just highlight it and delete.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Just highlight it and delete.


Exactly.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Exactly.


And you do that how on a tablet? My finger doesn't work that way. Yeah, that's the only fingaer I use on the tablet. Gonna be some interesting replys is all I can say. All this auto stuff is becoming a pain. Oh well, ''The moving finger writes, and having writ.....moves on'' etc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

I don't have one of those things.
Could you not just backspace then?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> And you do that how on a tablet? My finger doesn't work that way. Yeah, that's the only fingaer I use on the tablet. Gonna be some interesting replys is all I can say. All this auto stuff is becoming a pain. Oh well, ''The moving finger writes, and having writ.....moves on'' etc.


 Just get one of these. Comes in black or white with a black outline.
.


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> And you do that how on a tablet? My finger doesn't work that way. Yeah, that's the only fingaer I use on the tablet. Gonna be some interesting replys is all I can say. All this auto stuff is becoming a pain. Oh well, ''The moving finger writes, and having writ.....moves on'' etc.


Usually double-tap the word, or press and hold. Will give you a selection highlight with "corners" that you can use to drag around whatever you wish to select. Then hit backspace, or just start typing over it if you want to save yourself a keystroke.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

marauder said:


> Usually double-tap the word, or press and hold. Will give you a selection highlight with "corners" that you can use to drag around whatever you wish to select. Then hit backspace, or just start typing over it if you want to save yourself a keystroke.


Thanks. Saved me some typing (and replied sooner than I could).

That's how I do it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

marauder said:


> Usually double-tap the word, or press and hold. Will give you a selection highlight with "corners" that you can use to drag around whatever you wish to select. Then hit backspace, or just start typing over it if you want to save yourself a keystroke.


Deosn't work for me. I tap the screen and it goes to the top of the page. Press and hold closes the browser. I guess I'll live with it for now.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd like to upload a file (mp3), but the "Upload a File" button isn't present on some of the forums.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

WCGill said:


> I'd like to upload a file (mp3), but the "Upload a File" button isn't present on some of the forums.


let me know which forums so I can check


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Amps and Cabs. Thanks Scott.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

WCGill said:


> Amps and Cabs. Thanks Scott.


give it a try now


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

The button is there, but mp3 files won't upload. If I host it somewhere and put in the URL will it work?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

As well, my signature used to be an active link, not so anymore. It works in preview mode but not on the forum.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

WCGill said:


> The button is there, but mp3 files won't upload. If I host it somewhere and put in the URL will it work?


Should work with a link, I need to check on uploads of sound files. Not sure thats set


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It's the "Upload a file" beside the "Post reply" button Dave, on the right below the reply box,
rather than on the menu strip above the reply box, like it used to be.

I'm wondering about the membership numbers.
I thought that it was over twelve thousand. but it's now under eleven.
What happened there Scott? No biggie, just wondering.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sulphur said:


> It's the "Upload a file" beside the "Post reply" button Dave, on the right below the reply box,
> rather than on the menu strip above the reply box, like it used to be.
> 
> I'm wondering about the membership numbers.
> ...


This system crops out bad email addresses. So when I sent out an email to all members about the new site, it took out any bounced email addresses off that member count. They are still there but need to login. have to figure that over 9 years or so many people have given up, died or lost interest.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

WCGill said:


> As well, my signature used to be an active link, not so anymore. It works in preview mode but not on the forum.


Go in and redo your signature, links should be working


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Any ideas on how to upload pics from my desk top, the only option I have for pics is a url


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jimmy_D said:


> Any ideas on how to upload pics from my desk top, the only option I have for pics is a url


follow instructions here

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/posting-pictures-to-the-forum.42252/#post-356368


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jimmy_D said:


> Any ideas on how to upload pics from my desk top, the only option I have for pics is a url


Are you using a Mac?

This was very helpful for me.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index....icture-file-sizes-on-a-mac.74517/#post-657738


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm using a pc, but I thank you gentlemen, I'm all good now, Jim.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I could use a heavier line in between posts. The light blue line is very hard to see.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Guitar101 said:


> I could use a heavier line in between posts. The light blue line is very hard to see.


your wish is my command


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Tell me there's a way to change the appearance, this new "white" look is blinding.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> Tell me there's a way to change the appearance, this new "white" look is blinding.


Little tweaking to do yet. But if you liked the old style go down to the bottom of the page left, click on "Metro Blue" and you can choose the other version for now.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Looked like mine changed to Metro Blue automatically, I switched back to GC style and it's better.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> Looked like mine changed to Metro Blue automatically, I switched back to GC style and it's better.


It would have. the Metro is set as default. But I am not seeing a huge difference in terms of background brightness for the two


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It would have. the Metro is set as default. But I am not seeing a huge difference in terms of background brightness for the two


Nope, not a lot of difference, but it's noticeable on my monitor. I'd love something along the lines of TGP Classic from a colour perspective. It's pretty easy on the eyes and a bit darker than this one.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

sorry to say it BUT a major step backwards in the looks department...
Its not even close to what it was just a little while ago..
Im thinking all the ad space has taken over...
But what the hell do I know...
G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't see any ads thanks to ad blocker and ghostery.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

I switched back to GC Style.
More soothing to my eyes.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I like the Metro Blue. Much clearer with the black text and I like the font better too.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

[*QUOTE="GuitarsCanada, post: 658851, member: 3"]Little tweaking to do yet. But if you liked the old style go down to the bottom of the page left, click on "Metro Blue" and you can choose the other version for now.[/QUOTE]*

*that's* better ....now everyone can read it and go back to the much better "GC Style".
Its under the "preferences" option. Easy to do and it works for me.
THats all I have to say about that.

G.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GTmaker said:


> sorry to say it BUT a major step backwards in the looks department...
> Its not even close to what it was just a little while ago..
> Im thinking all the ad space has taken over...
> But what the hell do I know...
> G.





davetcan said:


> I don't see any ads thanks to ad blocker and ghostery.


You should not be seeing any ads as gold members


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> Nope, not a lot of difference, but it's noticeable on my monitor. I'd love something along the lines of TGP Classic from a colour perspective. It's pretty easy on the eyes and a bit darker than this one.


The darker the background the more issues you have with attachments etc, borders... that's why most are left white. Plus they are much better for smaller devices.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I actually like the black text a little better but on my PC, there is no shading on anything so the screen is all white with black text and visible avatars. Way too much white. Looks ok if I wear my sunglasses.

I'm attaching a partial view of what I see on my PC using Metro Blue in preferences.

I should add that I'm fine with the GC Style with the heavier lines separating the posts.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> View attachment 16319
> 
> I actually like the black text a little better but on my PC, there is no shading on anything so the screen is all white with black text and visible avatars. Way too much white. Looks ok if I wear my sunglasses.
> 
> I'm attaching a partial view of what I see on my PC using Metro Blue in preferences.


Exactly the same on mine. I'm sticking with GC Style.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> Exactly the same on mine. I'm sticking with GC Style.


Its nice to have choices as well. I may do up some other Metro. There are about 7 colors, but essentially the content areas remain white. So a new style would change everything you see here in blue, but the main backgrounds would be the same. Its possible that by having a darker border color can take some sharpness of the white out. Will continue to tweak things. As with everything there are parts of both I like and parts of both I don't. We can never have it all


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

TGP have a "Classic Dark" that actually looks quite good if you want to check it out.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

"Classic Dark" is a little dark for me but nice to have the option for those that might like it.

GF^%@ Scott for bothering you about this. I should add that I'm good with "GC Style" option and the bold lines separating the posts.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just added a dark and black theme. Logo's etc need to be done but check them out.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I just added a dark and black theme. Logo's etc need to be done but check them out.


Wow, looks like we may have to find something else to complain about. Nice to have other options. Well done.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Extremely well done !!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Put a cancel for replies. Back spacing is becoming a real pain, especially when your reply has a rather large quote in it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I just added a dark and black theme. Logo's etc need to be done but check them out.


Decision making is the most difficult psychological process.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Something a little different.
When I click on a thread to open it, it sends me automatically to the last page of the thread. But not the beginning of the last page. It sends me to the *middle*. Also sometimes on single page threads it goes to the last post, not the first. Seems minor, but is actually very annoying, especially if you pick up on a post late.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

dtsaudio said:


> Something a little different.
> When I click on a thread to open it, it sends me automatically to the last page of the thread. But not the beginning of the last page. It sends me to the *middle*. Also sometimes on single page threads it goes to the last post, not the first. Seems minor, but is actually very annoying, especially if you pick up on a post late.


Close it and open it again and it might send you to the beginning. That has happened to me a few times.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2015)

I noticed that the 'for sale' section only allows five pics now.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I wanted to try out the different colour schemes but can't seem to get to the main page, clicking "home" returns me to "forums". No one else seems to have this issue. Damn!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

You can change the colour by clicking on the name of the style at the left hand bottom of the page. When you move the cursor on top of it, it should show 'Style Chooser'.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Operator error!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not a bug per se but something I've noticed. Most of our posts are pretty short (other than Mark's, of course) but the size of the text box seems to default to something quite large with a lot of waste space under the text. Can this be adjusted?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Ahhh, I see it seems to default to the size of the sig panel on the right.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That is correct sir, cannot be adjusted for obvious reasons


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That is correct sir, cannot be adjusted for obvious reasons


Understood, carry on and ignore me, makes perfect sense now.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

When The Gear Page first switched to Xenforo it did the same thing ie displaying the users avatar and join date on the left hand site caused each reply to take up a huge amount of space, even if it was a short reply. They either created or enabled a feature to turn off displaying avatars. If I click on options at TheGearPage there is one called "Hide Thread Avatars" . I have it checked and obviously dont see avatars inside threads. And its awesome!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bagpipe said:


> When The Gear Page first switched to Xenforo it did the same thing ie displaying the users avatar and join date on the left hand site caused each reply to take up a huge amount of space, even if it was a short reply. They either created or enabled a feature to turn off displaying avatars. If I click on options at TheGearPage there is one called "Hide Thread Avatars" . I have it checked and obviously dont see avatars inside threads. And its awesome!


I will look into that


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bagpipe said:


> When The Gear Page first switched to Xenforo it did the same thing ie displaying the users avatar and join date on the left hand site caused each reply to take up a huge amount of space, even if it was a short reply. They either created or enabled a feature to turn off displaying avatars. If I click on options at TheGearPage there is one called "Hide Thread Avatars" . I have it checked and obviously dont see avatars inside threads. And its awesome!


I looked into that one. They are using a hack for that and its already unsupported, so I would prefer to stay away from that. There is no way to do it with the base Xenforo software.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

How do I post pics now that the size is reduced. I tried to edit pic but still too large. Quite a drop from Megs to K's.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ed2000 said:


> How do I post pics now that the size is reduced. I tried to edit pic but still too large. Quite a drop from Megs to K's.


Increased to 1 mb anything bigger than that is too much anyway. this one is 664


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry if the following has been mentioned... I didn't read all 14 pages of this thread first.

The old GC site - and other forums I visit - bold the title of a thread if the thread has been active *since I last visited the site*. I don't have to open a thread to have it appear as 'read' the next time I come to the forum. If I've ignored it, when I return it looks like I've read it. Good.

This new software doesn't seem to be doing that tonight. I'm logged in, but upon my return most of the thread titles are in boldface. It's harder to distinguish newly-active threads from the ones I ignored last time.

Thanks Scott.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

boyscout said:


> Sorry if the following has been mentioned... I didn't read all 14 pages of this thread first.
> 
> The old GC site - and other forums I visit - bold the title of a thread if the thread has been active *since I last visited the site*. I don't have to open a thread to have it appear as 'read' the next time I come to the forum. If I've ignored it, when I return it looks like I've read it. Good.
> 
> ...


On the "New Posts" results page, the threads are organised in two sections:
New Posts that have been active since your last visit
And a section titled "Threads below this have not been updated since your last visit but have unread messages."

Does that help?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Increased to 1 mb anything bigger than that is too much anyway. this one is 664
> 
> View attachment 16357


Either a good sense of balance or good photo shopping......or those tires are wider than they look.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2015)

boyscout said:


> This new software doesn't seem to be doing that tonight. I'm logged in, but upon my return most of the thread titles are in boldface. It's harder to distinguish newly-active threads from the ones I ignored last time.
> 
> Thanks Scott.


click 'recent posts' on the top right.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Electraglide said:


> Either a good sense of balance or good photo shopping......or those tires are wider than they look.


He was actually moving there, just snapped him as he was riding along


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Is it possible to delete a post? I posted something in the wrong thread and can't find an obvious way to delete it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

davetcan said:


> Is it possible to delete a post? I posted something in the wrong thread and can't find an obvious way to delete it.


The only place you can delete a post or thread is in the for sale forum, anywhere else has to be a mod. We have to do that because we have had disgruntled members go bonkers in the past and go in and delete 100 threads etc.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

dodgechargerfan said:


> On the "New Posts" results page, the threads are organised in two sections: New Posts that have been active since your last visit And a section titled "Threads below this have not been updated since your last visit but have unread messages." Does that help?


I hadn't seen this feature until you pointed it out - thanks. However it shows a list of all new posts from all threads in all sections in the forum. I never visit most of the sections - I use just four of them - so reading the fine gray print of the section titles to winnow out the posts from sections I don't use seems like work. Especially since after a day or so there are pages of new posts.

GC used to work like most other forum sites I use. Go to a section, see at a glance the bolded threads which have been active since last visit, and open the threads that interest. Worked well for me.



laristotle said:


> click 'recent posts' on the top right.


Thanks, but do you mean "New Posts" as suggested by dodgechargerfan? I don't see a 'recent posts' option.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2015)

boyscout said:


> Thanks, but do you mean "New Posts" as suggested by dodgechargerfan? I don't see a 'recent posts' option.


After you click 'new posts', this will be present on the top right.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The only place you can delete a post or thread is in the for sale forum, anywhere else has to be a mod. We have to do that because we have had disgruntled members go bonkers in the past and go in and delete 100 threads etc.


I went to delete my ad for the 76 SF Princeton Reverb and found this message at the bottom right hand corner where one would normally see " Like....+Quote....Reply"

(You have insufficient privileges to reply here.)

I can't figure out how post that it is sold or how to delete the thread.

Anyone else have this problem?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

laristotle said:


> After you click 'new posts', this will be present on the top right.
> 
> View attachment 16405


Thanks, found it, but it's listing new posts from all forum sections. Hope there's still a way to see "threads active in this section since your last visit".


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2015)

Ah .. I misunderstood.
I always look at all forums new posts.
Can't help there.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have changed my alert preferences and still nothing of email notifications! Every box is ticked off!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2015)

Try 'Watch Thread'? Top right of the page.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I want delete my conversations in my inbox! It's really full as IN FAT! lol


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lola said:


> I want delete my conversations in my inbox! It's really full as IN FAT! lol


Just put your pointer on the inbox and click on show all. When they come up click on the boxes and then "leave conversation"


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I did exactly what you told me to do about deleting conversations on my inbox. Show all and then leave conversation. I did the show but couldn't find the leave conversation part of it! Where exactly is this located!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Its fairly simple, follow these instructions.

1) Hover over the inbox link which will show you the conversations, click on show all
2) When they come up you can now click on the select box next to each one










3) You can continue to check off each box or you can also select all.

4) When you select them you will get a pop up that looks like this below. On the drop down where it says "Other Action" you will see one that say s "Leave Conversation"










Once you hit that you will get a final box that will pop up that looks like this one below. Make sure to leave the selection on "accept future conversations"


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

PS: I hope you are not talking about the Alerts. That's a whole different thing, you cannot delete those. They disappear after 4 or 5 days automatically.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I thought I was "liking" a media post but I am now watching the subgroup - how do I edit this so that I'm not watching (getting alerts) for the posts?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Nope not the alerts. You have answered my question! Thank you kindly!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Budda said:


> I thought I was "liking" a media post but I am now watching the subgroup - how do I edit this so that I'm not watching (getting alerts) for the posts?


When you are viewing the media there is a link I believe is called unwatch that you can click on. It's there somewhere near the top right


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'll scout it out, thank you!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2015)

I just noticed that you took out member's post count and place of origin (city, town or wherever)
from under our handles. Even though you can find that info by clicking on the member's name,
I found it useful in the 'sale' forum to see if a seller was local or not.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You are correct sir, since this system has the user cards by clicking on the username I think we are better served by the shorter post boxes. The one liners were taking up a lot of real estate because of the size of the user box


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2015)

Now that I look again, makes sense.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> I just noticed that you took out member's post count and place of origin (city, town or wherever)
> from under our handles. Even though you can find that info by clicking on the member's name,
> I found it useful in the 'sale' forum to see if a seller was local or not.


I was wondering that too! Now I have an answer! Great minds think alike Laristotle!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lola said:


> I was wondering that too! Now I have an answer! Great minds think alike Laristotle!


Me too .................. but just to be contrary I really liked having that info at a glance and seeing that I use a desktop most of the time the additional real estate didn't bother me.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Me too .................. but just to be contrary I really liked having that info at a glance and seeing that I use a desktop most of the time the additional real estate didn't bother me.


Me too! I still see all that real estate but it's just empty.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What are "trophy" points?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just forum fun

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?help/trophies


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> What are "trophy" points?


Same as a trophy wife perhaps.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hey Scott, any chance we can change the "media" section into a drop-down menu? I keep going to click on a tab, then find myself in the wrong subsection due to the images loading. It would also probably make things a little easier on mobile users (aka me at work) who don't want to use data loading up those images every time. I have no idea if this is feasible, just wanted to make the suggestion.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

I reported a post earlier about this bug but here goes once again:

The URL tags should override auto-insertion of MEDIA tags. That is, if I want to avoid spamming embedded youtube videos, I want to be able to hide all the links in URL tags. However, as of right now, Xenforo rejects the URL tags and inserts the MEDIA tags in the middle of the URL tag periodically if I have many hidden youtube URLs. This butchers the post and hampers the performance of the website, at least to the end-user.


----------

